# Cpt 93288



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

I have Cardiology Physician's doing Cardiac Monitioring Services at his office.

Question is, can this be code with an EKG CPT 93000?

And is any of your physcian coding CPT 93288 w/ CPT 93000 in the same session?

I've read that these can't be coded together, is this true? 

Daniel, CPC


----------



## mshay134 (Jan 5, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, 93000 is bundled into 93288 and cannot be coded separately at the same session


----------

